# Nemesis Firing Pin And Centre Pin Wanted



## BhavZ (20/5/14)

Hey guys,

Does anyone know where I can get the centre pin (510 connection pin) and the firing pin for the nemesis made in copper?


----------



## ET (20/5/14)

well da intwebs say silver is a better conductor of electricity then copper unless there's another reason you want those in copper?


----------



## BhavZ (20/5/14)

In the ideal world it would be silver plated copper pins, as pure silver is too soft and can get damaged and pitted quite easily.

Apparently silver plated copper pins are better than silver plated brass pins and plain copper pins are better than silver plated brass pins

So if I can get silver plated copper pins that would be first prize but if not then copper pins will do as well.


----------



## ET (20/5/14)

if you're worried about the clone pins pedigree you could always order the pins directly from the original manufacturer

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ (20/5/14)

denizenx said:


> if you're worried about the clone pins pedigree you could always order the pins directly from the original manufacturer


shot, thanks for that, will check what the damage will be like on the manu's site.


----------



## Hein510 (22/5/14)

I think Vapemob sells the topcap and firebutton combo, not sure if its copper thou

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BhavZ (22/5/14)

Hein510 said:


> I think Vapemob sells the topcap and firebutton combo, not sure if its copper thou
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


I had a look at them, they are not copper

Thanks tho


----------

